# 4000 posts for anangelaway !



## OlivierG

Bonjour, Anangelaway!

Félicitations pour tes premiers 
4000​
Boudu, déjà 4000? Atal, ça mérite un petit pastaga sous les arcades (ou, si tu préfères, un petit Rivesaltes) !


----------



## Vanda

Anginha,

Acabei de ver seus 4000 posts! 

Merci pour votre secours.

Vamos comemorar em grande estilo!
​


----------



## cherine

4000 déjà !
Félicitations Angel 
Bravo 
   ​


----------



## carolineR

4000!

*BRAVO* ... *away*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Belle métamorphose !


----------



## emma42

Felicitations, anangelaway!

You are lovely as a forera and brilliant as a mod!

Chapeau a toi!

Emma42
​


----------



## Whodunit

* Félicitation et merci pour toute ton aide! *​


----------



## la reine victoria

B R A V O

 M O N

 A N G E !​ 

On te fête sous la mer​ 

View attachment 3229​ 



LRV​


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations on your 4000 post-iversary!
This is a great time to have a special kind of celebration. Enjoy! 

un abrazo caribeño,
LN


----------



## América

*FELICIDADES Y GRACIAS *


----------



## Thomas1

*Mes félicitations pour ton postiversaire. *
*Merci pour tes fils très informatifs et ton toute aide, chapeau !!!  *​


----------



## Mei

Congratulations!!!

Mei


----------



## anangelaway

_*Merci*_
_*Muito obrigado*_
_*Thank you*_
_*Gracias*_
_*شكرا *_
_*Gràcies *_
_*Danke schön *_
_*Dziekuje*_

 
​


----------



## Jana337

*Brava, anangelinside! 

Jana
*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Wishing you turquoise seas
brilliant corals
gentle currents
phosphorescent breakers
and fair winds always!


*Felicitations, mon ange!*

quatre mille mercis,
Chaska


----------



## rsweet

Félicitations, anangelaway ! I will always remember your kindnesses and beautiful translations of poetry.

--Ronni​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Angel: Thanks for all your hard work in the forum! Your spirit really gives the rest of us wings...


----------



## Outsider

"It's an orchestra of angels 
And they're playing with my heart" 
Eurythmics, _There Must Be An Angel_​_Félicitations !_
​


----------



## Fernita

Anangelaway, thanks for helping us so brilliantly and congrats!!!!!

4000 posts!!!!

YOU ARE REALLY AN ANGEL!!!!!!!!!!

Fernita  ​


----------



## geve

*Félicitations Angel !*  

Merci de ta présence parmi nous. 
Les anges aussi ont-ils droit à une décoration ?


----------



## ILT

¡Otra vez tarde! Pero para felicitarte y agradecerte tanta ayuda y tanta buena disposición no tengo palabras, aunque hubiera llegado temprano


----------



## mickaël

Jijijiji.. como Agnès no está aquí, le birlo _"sus cordones de calzoncillos"_ y te las doy.  
Hmm... no, es mucho mejor en francés...   Pues, Toutes mes félicitations  et bonne continuation.


----------

